# Sig request



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello. I've been a little busy lately and haven't been able to post much. But I am back and need a new sig.

The request:
Frankie Edgar sig

Size: 
Maximum Allowed

Pictures:
whatever you can find

Title
The Answer

Sub-text
BhamKiD

Colors
Black and Yellow (with the pics being natural colors)

Avatar
if you want

All attempts will be repped. 
Thanks guys(and Steph)


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ill get something for ya sometime soon


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

yeah, take away one of the bhamkid things and itll be sweet


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

got ya i fixed it


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

If you feel like waiting a little bit while I'm in class, then I'll make one later.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Managed to sneak one in class :thumb02:


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Managed to sneak one in class :thumb02:


might be just me but i dont see ur image....


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh boy...not again lol...I'll be back


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Now?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

you got it there now.


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm really diggin Toxic's one. Thanks DP and Steph, but i'm gonna use the one Tox made. All of them were great though.

PS: I gotta spread some rep around before i can rep Tox and Steph. I'll get ya later. Thanks guys


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

D.P. when you resize your images you should hold down the shift key so that the dimensions stay the same. I noticed they tend to look a little squished.

Good sigs guys.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks MJ, I didn't realize that.

EDIT: Whoa! Supermod, I was gone for a couple days lol.


----------

